# RETF'S In breeding position.



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys need some help please, wife had a pair 1.1 RETF'S for 2 years and never really tried to breed them. She moved in with me few months back and about a week ago I got her 2 more males and a Female as a gift and today we found them in this position in therer viv(not rain chamber).








Now the question is since they are not in the rain chamber do I just let them lay there eggs?(if they do) and if they do lay do I remove the other frogs? Or could I possibly move them(the pair) to another tank? We have no rain chamber for them what so ever so this is kind of funny it just randomly happend, we are very exited and just need a lil help. Thnx in advance, also she was suppose to post this herself she even made a account but she is not allowed access yet lol.
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow that's amazing that they are breading with out being in the rain chamber. I have had 1.1 for over a year now and they could care less about each other when there not in the rain chamber. Very cool!!


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

The position they are in is referred to as amplexus. Is there a water source in the viv for them to lay their egg mass over? They will lay on glass but ime prefer large leafed plants such as pothos, alocasia, etc. The eggs hatch and the tads fall into the water. I would increase misting temporarily as well..


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

Trey said:


> The position they are in is referred to as amplexus. Is there a water source in the viv for them to lay their egg mass over? They will lay on glass but ime prefer large leafed plants such as pothos, alocasia, etc. The eggs hatch and the tads fall into the water. I would increase misting temporarily as well..


We put a large plastic container with water in the viv this morning, there is no water source other then that. We have some large leaf plants and we will increase the misting. Amplexus I was close lol I had aplexus in my mind. What about the other frogs though? Will the eggs be fine in there?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

KRich Frogger said:


> Wow that's amazing that they are breading with out being in the rain chamber. I have had 1.1 for over a year now and they could care less about each other when there not in the rain chamber. Very cool!!


I know we we're planning on making a rainchamber this weekend, guess they could not wait lol.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Lol guess not


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

i have actually had this happen with my retfs. sometimes in the summer if i heavily mist and there is a front in my one wc male will do the same with one of my females. they have never laid eggs tho. it seems by the next day there separated again.


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

jeffz said:


> i have actually had this happen with my retfs. sometimes in the summer if i heavily mist and there is a front in my one wc male will do the same with one of my females. they have never laid eggs tho. it seems by the next day there separated again.


They did seperate but after 2 days with no eggs . But yesterday they we're again in amplexus, we finally made a rainchamber so we put them in there hoping something will happen. This morning they still we're together so I hope this time it happens.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

Well after 2 days in the rain chamber got 3 clutches of eggs! not only that I found a clutch in my escudo tank! Wife posted a thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/94742-first-time-caring-retf-eggs-advice-needed.html


----------

